# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  ओव्यूलेशन चक्र महिलाओं का बनाता है प्रतिस्पर्धी

## xman

*ओव्यूलेशन के वक्त महिला में आता है बदलाव।*
*यह महिला में होने वाली बॉयोलॉजिकल प्रक्रिया है।*
*टेक्सास यूनिवर्सिटी ने इसपर किया है अध्ययन।*
*इस दौरान बढ़ जाती है महिला की महात्वाकांक्षा।*

----------


## xman

ओव्*यूलेशन के समय महिला के व्*यवहार में बदलाव आता है। एक शोध में यह बात सामने आयी है कि महिला के शरीर में होने वाले इस तरह के बॉयोलॉजिकल प्रक्रिया में महिला का रुख कुछ ज्*यादा ही आक्रामक हो जाता है जो उन्*हें प्रतिस्*पर्धी बना देता है।

----------


## xman

ओव्*यूलेशन के समय होने वाले हार्मोनल बदलाव का असर महिला के मस्तिष्*क पर भी पड़ता है, इसके कारण उसके बात करने के तरीके के साथ-साथ उसके पहनावे में भी बदलाव आता है। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानिए इस नये शोध के बारे में।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*क्या है ओव्यूलेशन*ओव्यूलेशन महिला के शरीर में होने वाली एक बॉयोलॉजिकल प्रक्रिया है जिसमें एक परिपक्व ओवेरियन फूट जाता है और मासिक धर्म के दौरान निकल जाता है। मासिक धर्म के आधार पर इस समय का निर्धारण किया जाता है जो कि हर महिला में अलग-अलग होता है। सामान्यतया, मासिक धर्म का समय 14 से 28 दिन होता है। लेकिन ओव्यूलेशन 10 से 19 दिन के बीच में कभी भी हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

इस समय ओवम यानि डिम्ब ग्रंथि, स्पर्म के साथ फ्यूज हो सकता है और निषेचन में बदल जाता है। गर्भधारण करने में यह पीरियड महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाता है। यानी इस वक्त अगर यौन संबंध बनाये जायें तो महिला आसानी से गर्भवती हो सकती है। बांझपन का उपचार भी इस पीरियड के समय की गणना के द्वारा उसी दौरान सेक्स करके किया जा सकता है। ओव्यूलेशन के दौरान आपके शरीर को अतिरिक्त ध्यान देने की जरूरत होती है जिससे कि आप आसानी से गर्भवती हो सकें।

----------


## xman

*क्या कहता है शोध*हाल में हुए एक नये शोध में यह बात सामने आयी है कि ओव्यूलेशन पीरियड के दौरान महिला के व्यवहार में बदलाव आता है और सामान्य लोगों की तुलना में अधिक प्रतिस्पर्धी हो जाती है। सैन आंटोनियों के यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ टेक्सास और यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ मिनेसोटा द्वारा कराये गये एक शोध में यह बात सामने आयी है।

----------


## xman

इस शोध के लिए ओव्यूलेशन पीरियड और सामान्य मासिक धर्म में चल रही महिलाओं के बीच किया गया। जो महिलायें ओव्यूलेशन पीरियड में थी उनका व्यवहार दूसरी महिला के प्रति बिलकुल तानाशाह की तरह था, वे उन महिलाओं को तुच्छ समझ रही थीं। एक अन्य शोध में यह पाया गया कि इस दौरान महिलायें अपने खर्चे पर भी लगाम लगाती हैं और वे बचत पर ध्यान देती हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*तुलनात्मक हो जाती है महिला*ओव्यूलेशन के वक्त महिला की तार्किक क्षमता सामान्य महिलाओं की तुलना में बढ़ जाती है और वह अधिक तुलनात्मक हो जाती है। वे अधिक विलासिता की कल्पना करने लगती हैं, वो अच्छे गहने और शानदार घर भी चाहती हैं। अपने समकक्ष महिलाओं से वे खुद को श्रेष्ठ समझने लगती हैं। कुछ महिलाओं में यह भी ख्याल आता है कि ये समय यौन संबंध बनाने के लिए नहीं है, तो क्यों न इस समय यौन संबंध बनाने से बचा जाये।

----------


## xman

इस दौरान महिला के मन में अच्*छे विचार आते हैं जिसके कारण उसका दिमाग भी विलासितापूर्ण जीवन के बारे में सोचता है और उसकी पसंद में मंहगी वस्*तुयें शुमार हो जाती हैं।

----------

